# Pink Lady



## chauncey (Nov 3, 2015)

I feel as though I've done Lilies to death and time to move on, anyway...this is a rework and represents, IMHO, on of my best.
FWIW, it has been stacked and merged to 60 inches @ 300 ppi.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice picture. Well done, chauncey.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 3, 2015)

Aah...a man with a distinguished palette...thanks Click.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 30, 2015)

Sophia, I do a lot of floral macro without using a ring flash.
Insects, on the other hand, require one of them.

Additionally, I always shoot macro tethered using this technique...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg2U2vxBir8

An excellent resource can be found here... 
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## gjones5252 (Mar 3, 2016)

replying so i can bookmark to watch the videos when i am at a internet connection


----------



## canonix (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, I really like the extract of the flower. It is unusual frame and thereby creates an outstanding focus on a detail. The artificial (I guess) light is a nice addition and keeps the picture interesting.


----------

